# need GIF help



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im starting to get the hang of photoshop now thanks to manyof you guys. BUTi started playing around with GIFs and im sort of lost.

as you see on my AVY on the left.. it aint moving. i downloaded a gif. opened in photoshop rezised it ( cuz it was to big ) and added the " n1 ". however, now i aint moving. .

so... what am i doing wrong, and how do i do it right ?


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

You can't edit gif's in photoshop, only individual frames. I think photoshop even gives a warning about it. If you want something that edits animated gifs I can give you a link.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

yorT said:


> . If you want something that edits animated gifs I can give you a link.


plz do :thumb02:


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

norway1 said:


> plz do :thumb02:


here ya go:
http://rapidshare.com/files/93463757/Gif_Movie_Gear.rar


----------

